# Hello from Ashland!



## downthecenterlinetheycome (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey.  I'm new to the forum and from Ashland, OR. I own a 5 year old Anglo Arab gelding named Tango and we do mostly dressage at the lower (lowest :lol: ) levels.

:twisted: I guess that's all...  8)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

looking forward to meet u


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF


----------

